# Oh, Texas.



## departuresong (Mar 14, 2010)

> AUSTIN, Tex. — After three days of turbulent meetings, the Texas Board of Education on Friday approved a social studies curriculum that will put a conservative stamp on history and economics textbooks, stressing the superiority of American capitalism, questioning the Founding Fathers’ commitment to a purely secular government and presenting Republican political philosophies in a more positive light.


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/13/education/13texas.html


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 14, 2010)

How is anyone supposed to believe that that's fair?



> In the field of sociology, another conservative member, Barbara Cargill, won passage of an amendment requiring the teaching of “the importance of personal responsibility for life choices” in a section on teenage suicide, dating violence, sexuality, drug use and eating disorders.


What the hell? "Personal responsibility," especially when used with those things? Seriously, Texas. America is supposed to be making progress. If anyone needs me, I'll be plotting my escape to another country. :(


----------



## spaekle (Mar 14, 2010)

Isn't this the same state that accidentally banned all marriages and was attempting to secede like last year?


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 14, 2010)

_Questioning the Founding Fathers?_ What is this blasphemy! No wonder Texas wants to secede.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 14, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Isn't this the same state that accidentally banned all marriages and was attempting to secede like last year?


Yep, we screwed up that marriage bill. The secession thing is all our governor, though, he's crazy. Please excuse Rick Perry.

And I thought the fact that Texas has a horrendous public education system was common knowledge?


----------



## nastypass (Mar 14, 2010)

Storm said:


> And I thought the fact that Texas has a horrendous public education system was common knowledge?


Well yeah, but I always thought that was just a stereotype.  I never thought it was actually this bad.

The Venusaur in my sig (assuming you can see him) generally sums up my reaction.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 14, 2010)

From what I hear, Texas actually supplies a lot of textbooks to the rest of the country, so this may have an effect beyond Texas' borders. Not sure to what extent, but... be on the lookout, I guess?

Getting rid of Thomas Jefferson really killed me, though. :(


----------



## Drowzee64 (Mar 14, 2010)

My state has embarrassed itself once again. Good thing I'll be smart enough to sift through the bias.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 15, 2010)

Usually Texas is balanced by California, but now California is bankrupt and isn't particularly interested in textbooks, so...

eta: oh yeah, Texas pretty much determines what's in all textbooks these days, because it's the largest market.


----------



## xkze (Mar 15, 2010)

Should I be worried that the next generation of Texas Instruments calculators might subliminally flash bible verses at me?


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 15, 2010)

The changing of history.  It reminds me of a certain Daniel Quinn quote:
"I can't shake the crazy feeling that there is some small thing that we're being lied to about." (in the context of Hitler winning World War II, and changing what is taught in schools)


----------



## Zuu (Mar 20, 2010)

fuck


----------

